# What are the ideal Enneagram relationship matches?



## mariahj (May 10, 2015)

well, since 4s say they are attracted to 8s and 9s most often (in my experience... yes, this holds up), perhaps types have the most innate chemistry with the two types opposite to them on the enneagram. the 8 and the 9 are both going to draw out interesting sides of the 4, in very different ways.

can any other types confirm this?

or maybe if 4w5s are more attracted to 9s and 4w3s to 8s, you could just draw a line from your type, bisecting the circle, and... there's your soulmate! *shrugs*


----------

